# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Problem with search

## nclarke1953

I just tried to do a search and got a list of responses.

At the bottom of the page it says 1 to 9 of 12 results. I can't see any way to access the other three, no next button or anything that could be a means to seeing the other three results.

Anyone got a clue about how to do this?

Thx, 

Nigel

----------


## Robbie

Could you tell me what you searched for so I can recreate it? I'm on my phone, so I may not be able to fix it immediately. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

----------

